# Irregular periods at 40



## Halle71

Its sods law. 
For the last 10 years or so I have pretty much had 28 day cycles and, based on EWCM, I pretty much ovulated around day 14. This was all I needed to know to get pregnant first cycle with Matilda when I was 37. We have had a few relationship and job issues that have delayed the decision to have number 2 and now, at almost 41, we are ready to try and in the last six months my periods have gone a bit haywire. They are averaging at 31 days but this can be anywhere from 27  35 days meaning that I could be ovulating a week later than usual. At the same time my cycle started to change I also noticed changes in my complexion  I was getting bad spots on my forehead, neck and jaw around ovulation and usually my skin in fine.

I have just invested in a Clearblue Fertility Monitor but am too late to start this month so I have bought some Boots ovulation predictors as I was due to ovulate last Saturday on a 28 day cycle or up to next Saturday on a 35 day cycle. Ive also ordered Preseed for good luck.


Have any other 40 or so year olds noticed that their periods have changed? What could this mean? Is my fertility diminishing? Please no!!!!


Why now?!


----------



## Halle71

No One else 40+ and periods becoming irregular?

I just frightened the bejesus out of myself googling 'irregular periods at 40' and discovering that it can be a symptom of perimenopause which is considered 'normal' at 40. Boo hoo :-( 

Come next cycle, the sooner I start using mt CBFM the better!!


----------



## lunamoona

Like you I had clockwork cycles of 28 days and ovulated day 14 up until I got pregnant at age 40. My cycles came back when bubs was 6 months old and have not been quite the same, between 29 and 34 days and ovulation between day 18 and 22.

We are also trying for number 2 and I have been on a concoction of suppliments to try and increase my luteal phase and increase egg quality (B6, vitex, paba, q enzyme 10, dhea, redclover, etc). After around 10 months my cycles are stable at 30 days and ovuating day 18 which is good enough for me.

I think google isn't going to be much help (I do it too!) as fertility is never that cut and dry. Back when I had regular cycles I wasn't the least bit fertile, took 3 years of trying every cycle to get my one and only BFP. I am now 2 years older, 2 stone heavier, have wonky cycles and have had a chemical in my last 10 months of trying. I give upon my body ever making sense. If you are worried you GP should be able to do blood tests:)


----------



## Halle71

Hi Lunamoona

Thanks for replying.

Did your GP advise you on your supplement intake? I wouldn't know where to start so I guess it is a good idea to see someone sooner rather than later because I am deperate to get pregnant this year.

Good news that your cycles have calmed down and good luck with your BFP!

Hx


----------



## lunamoona

Halle71 said:


> Hi Lunamoona
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Did your GP advise you on your supplement intake? I wouldn't know where to start so I guess it is a good idea to see someone sooner rather than later because I am deperate to get pregnant this year.
> 
> Good news that your cycles have calmed down and good luck with your BFP!
> 
> Hx

I did all my research on Baby & Bump! If you use the search option there is a mine of information on this site. 

My GP was only able to organise the blood tests for me and then refered me to the Gynaecological team who were pretty disinterested in helping me, never discussed my results with me other than to say they were typical of 'a woman my age' and only advised I take folic acid. The wait between appointments was over 5 months each time and after the first 2 visits every single appointment was cancelled for 18 months straight after which they discharged me from their books and I am now too old to go back on:growlmad: Lucky that by this time I had managed to have a baby without their help!

So if you want to investigate your fertility I would recommend you start right away with a visit to your GP as things are likely to take a lot longer than you may have thought!

In the meantime charting is a great way to keep an eye on your ovulation, you can enter your temperature on sites like fertility friend or countdown to pregnancy and they will create your charts for you. As long as you are ovulating there is always a chance, however small, that you could get that BFP.

Lots of luck and baby dust to you :)


----------



## faithmum

Halle71 said:


> Hi Lunamoona
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Did your GP advise you on your supplement intake? I wouldn't know where to start so I guess it is a good idea to see someone sooner rather than later because I am deperate to get pregnant this year.
> 
> Good news that your cycles have calmed down and good luck with your BFP!
> 
> Hx

I am 45 and after a terrible divorce a few years ago (and being totally regular before) I ended up with cycles all over the place and TONS of clotting and bleeding. My OBGYN gave me an injection of a bolus of progesterone which began to normalize my cycles. Now I take 200 - 300 mg progesterone (compounded) from CD 15 - 26 and that alone has allowed me to have predictable ovulations. I mc'd last april at 14 weeks and now have been ttc for about 4 mos. I hope that helps! Baby dust to you!!


----------

